# <li> Viereck in der td weiter nach links...



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

Hallo,

für alle Moderatoren: "Suche ergab keine Treffer"

ich habe eine Auflistung: (wird per include navi_rechts.. aufgerufen)


```
<ul type="square">
<li style="color : #ff9900"><div style="color : black">Wie finden <br> (<a href="/home/umfrage.php?section=|00055">teilnehmen<a>)</div></li>
</ul>
```

und will das Viereck (<li>) weiter nach Links haben ca. 2-5px vom linken Rand weg.

meine Tabelle sieht so aus:


```
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="206">
<tr>....
<td>....</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="98" height="215" valign="top"><?php include $navigation_rechts ?></td>
```

Bisher habe ich es so versucht:


```
<td width="98" height="215" valign="top" style="margin-left: 5.2in;"><?php include $navigation_rechts ?></td>
```

und so:


```
<td width="98" height="215" valign="top" style="margin-left: 2px;"><?php include $navigation_rechts ?></td>
```

ebenfalls so:


```
<P STYLE=margin-left: 5.2in>
<ul type="square">
<li style="color : #ff9900"><div style="color : black">Wie finden <br> (<a href="/home/umfrage.php?section=|00055">teilnehmen<a>)</div></li>
</ul>
</P>
```

und später noch mal per css:


```
.lala        {margin-left: 5px; }
```




jedoch ohne Erfolg. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte 

Gruß Claus

Nachtrag:


```
<td width="98" height="215" valign="top" style="padding-left:3px;"><?php include $navigation_rechts ?></td>
```

geht auch nicht...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. August 2003)

Hallo,

wie wäre es damit.


```
<ul type="square">

<li style="color : #ff9900; margin-left: 5px;"><div style="color : black">Wie finden <br> (<a href="/home/umfrage.php?section=|00055">teilnehmen<a> )</div></li>

</ul>
```


Mfg,
Alexander


----------



## Vaio82 (19. August 2003)

Das werde ich heute Abend mal testen, obwohl ich schon keine Lust mehr habe *grinst* 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vaio82 (19. August 2003)

Leider keine Chance  

Wenn ich das im CSS unter "ul, li" definiere, klappt es, aber ich habe ja viele Listen auf der Seite und nur 5 Stück sollen weiter nach links!

Somit habe ich erneut eine id im CSS definiert, jedoch klappt das einfach nicht. 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee? 

Schönen Gruß
Claus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. August 2003)

Arbeite mit einer eigenen Klasse:


```
.ul_left
{
	margin-left : 8px;
}
```

Und die Klasse weist Du dem <ul> Tag zu:


```
<ul type=square class=ul_left>
<li>Blablub
<li>Dumdidum
</ul>
```


----------



## Vaio82 (19. August 2003)

Vielen Dank


----------

